

Welcome HN Refugees. - speek
http://techstartu.ps/r/techstartups/comments/nk/welcome_hn_refugees/

======
devmonk
There is already a Minecraft post on techstartu.ps, so I don't think it is
only about tech startups.

I don't think splitting is the answer:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS-0Az7dgRY>

IMO, HN needs to have different category pages for different topics. That
would fix things, I think. There is nothing wrong with the link submission
process, etc.- it is just getting high traffic.

------
speek
I love HN, I really do, but I like scoped discussions sometimes and I think
it'd be great to have a place where we could focus in on that.

